# City of New Orleans



## Senior-Tea-Leader (Aug 30, 2017)

Hello.

Due to travel from Chicago to Memphis then Memphis to NOLA a few days later.

Just wondering about meals (dinner and breakfast) on the first leg. We have a roomette. Would there be any meal service on this train? The departure time is quite late and the arrival time at Memphis is very early.

Just seats for the second leg (Memphis to NOLA). Sandwiches, snacks, etc

Thanks in advance for the replies.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 30, 2017)

There is dinner served upon departure from Chicago, however, you may wish (if you have time and wish) to have dinner somewhere in Chicago. I'm not sure what time arrival is in Memphis (I'm too lazy to look it up :giggle: ), but breakfast service begins at 6:30 am.


----------



## Senior-Tea-Leader (Aug 31, 2017)

Thanks for the reply, the_traveler.

I think we're jumping off the train for about 06:30.

We'll get some breakfast in Memphis.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Sep 1, 2017)

Dinner is served shortly after departure. Sorry you do not have time unless the train is late for breakfast. If late, get to the Diner when it opens for a quick breakfast, I have done it in 30 minutes easy.


----------



## Senior-Tea-Leader (Sep 5, 2017)

Thanks, Lonestar.

Will do that if the train is late.

Wouldn't want to wish my holiday away but maybe 30 - 40 mins delayed would be ok.


----------



## KmH (Sep 13, 2017)

Many consider the train ride a major part of their holiday, making a delay and a chance to have another meal on the train a bonus.


----------

